# Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C



## Patrickclouds (25. Oktober 2009)

*Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Die Anforderung an die Kühlung war die -40°C bei 300Watt Abwärme zu schaffen. Somit ist die Anlage auch problemlos für den Einsatz auf einem i7 konzipiert. 
Um die Kosten zu senken wurde auf ein Gehäuse verzichtet und ein edles Holz für die Bodenplatte gewählt.
Die flexible Saugleitung an deren Ende der CPU Kühler ist hat eine länge von 1m und ist für die tiefen Temperaturen mit einer dicken Armaflex Rohrisolierung versehen. Die sogenannte flexible Saugleitung hat einen schönen Geflechtsschlauch, der eine Beschädigung der Isolierung verhindert.

Die Kühlung schafft bei 300Watt eine Temperatur am CPU Kühlblock von -40°C bis -41°C

Wer möchte kann auch gleich durch die Gallery klicken: http://members.extremecooling.de/patrickclouds/

Hier jetzt die Bilder vom Bau:


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Hey 

Könntest du die Bilder hier im Forum hochladen? Sonst werden sie hier leider nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Patrickclouds (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Mehr Bilder:


----------



## Patrickclouds (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

und der Rest


----------



## der8auer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Einfach geniales Teil


----------



## kc1992 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Echt genial das Teil 
Darf man fragen, wieviel dich die KoKü insgesamt gekostet hat?
Gruß


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Das würde mich aber auch mal Interessieren???


----------



## Hollywood (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Mein Gott!  Schönes Ding da! Sieht echt super aus! Kompliment! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Das ist mal eine Richtig geile Kompressorkühlung, gefällt mir sehr gut. Ein Gehäuse brauchst man da nicht unbeding ist doch so gut genug. Wie weit hast du denn i7 schon damit getrieben oder hast du das noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Icke&Er (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

gefällt mir das Gerät 
Haben auch ich will

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

@FortunaGamer
i7 hab ich leider keinen hier. Das OC-Ergebnis ist auch bei jeder CPU anders. 
Zum Benchen fehlt mir momentan leider auch die Zeit - habe seit nem 3/4 Jahr nix mehr nachgelegt


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bench Kompressorkühlung 300Watt @ -40°C*

Aso schade, hätte gerne gewusst das damit so geht. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja irgent wann mal.


----------

